# Anyone know the scores in the K45 and K50?



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

As the title states. Anyone know?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Nope. ASA only has the pro scores posted...


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

The Pro scores are posted, but none of the other classes. They seem to be taking a page from the IBO book when it comes to posting scores.


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

they are the best at posting scores. It says on their web site they are having some problems. Why so negitive cut them a brake.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

He just wanted to get his bash in at the IBO.


----------



## jimned (Jan 8, 2012)

The K 50 scores are on Bowjunky.


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Was told power outage at the booth.
Tag cause I want to know also 
Shot 'K' range today (k-45) and Left before 'L' range was finished


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

wolf44 said:


>


Thanks Dan. Great shooting


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

One more 12 Dan and youd have been a richer man 
Good shooting. 32 up is solid


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

thx. definately left a lot of points out there yesterday and today. Still learning how to aim hard at something you really can't see.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think 38 up won K45.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Congrats Dan


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats Dan!

We met at the trucks the first morning, Rob introduced us. That's some great shooting!


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

OT3D said:


> The Pro scores are posted, but none of the other classes. They seem to be taking a page from the IBO book when it comes to posting scores.


They had a power surve in the trailer and lost some info and equipment, from my understanding...so dont be so quick to judge.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Lost the scores? OK!! Now everybody gets 400, right? :set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

When did Mike Braden move to K50


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the IRS has been messin' with ASA's computer...


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

Braden moved over this last weekend, not sure if he'll stay or not


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

There up now


----------

